# Boarding kennel- cage free or not?



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

If you had to take your dog to a boarding kennel- or when you take your dog to a kennel- do you prefer in home, cage free or a kennel with a run? 

by in home I mean your dog living with other dogs in a person's home. (5 or so dogs)

By cage free I mean a doggie daycare type situation, with the dogs in crates at night and playing together during the day. (10-15 dogs)

By kennel with a run I mean a floor-to-ceiling kennel with a door into an individual run (actually big enough to play in) and they can play with other dogs (no more than 3 strangers together) IF they are well socialized/trained, supervised for 20 minutes or so 2-3 times per day. (we have a max. of 5 dogs at a time)


We own a boarding kennel like the last example (kennel w/ runs) and there are tons of the in home and cage free places popping up- we're wondering what people in general prefer. (we're not changing- don't feel the alternatives are safe but we're curious!)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I prefer the cage free kennel. In fact, that is the last kennel I took Phoenix to and he LOVED it. He is a super social dog and was quite the happy camper when we picked him up. Sadly that kennel will not be open over New Years this year and we will be headed down to visit friends in TX. 

I've had to bite the bullet and find a new place for him. It is a typical kennel facility w/ individual kennels and no play time/interaction with other dogs. I checked out another four facilities until I settled on this one. All four operated the same way with the facility I chose being the smallest and most friendly w/ Phoenix. (I took him along for the staff to meet him at each facility)


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I prefer the kennel with a run mainly because my dogs are not particularly social and wouldn't do well with dogs that they don't know and I have a hard time leaving them as it is :blush: 

However, I worked for many years at a cage-free boarding facility and it was incredible. My older dogs were boarded there because they got along well with other dogs and I trusted the owner (my boss) deeply. I do agree with you though that the situation can be unsafe if the employees are not "with it," or the dogs are stressed out by strange dogs. 

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I chose "in home" for my personal dog. Like have a friend come over, that my dog likes and has a good relationship with.
That's only because she's got health issues that I wouldn't want to cause extra stress and stimulation (seizures) and that the meds are given correctly.
The other dog, she's sociopathic and will adapt anywhere. 

Ironically, I work for a cageless facility and it's owned by a behaviorist. So, while my dog has spent the night there with me before and used to LOVE going there to play...it's a lot of activity for her.
We do give dogs "days off" some dogs are modified to come on later, etc.
I'd say if you had a 'group/pack' setting like you said "a lot of these cageless places are springing up" how are the dogs evalutated? Are they tossed on the floor at anytime of day? (it's not "just like the dogpark") How are they run, how clean are they? And, most importantly what is the experience of the people running it.
Some of these places have no basic clue of dog behavior and have a young person tossing tennis balls around. Those places tend to create a sense of competition for the dogs.
I saw one place that actually offered aromatherapy for dogs. I mean what is that? Essence of cow manure to roll in? They are dogs I mean.
*wink*


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Since I own a place that is a daycare/boarding facility I'm biased . I will say though, that not all dogs thrive in an environment like ours. We have the dogs out playing all morning, then crated for a nap at lunch, then out playing all afternoon. Certain dogs do not love this type of environment which is why we require all dogs to attend a a day of daycare first to make sure they don't have issues. There are quite a few dogs that I recommend stay at a more traditional facility, their vet's or do in-home care. I think the best place for the dog is where they will be most comfortable.

Annette


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My friend boards my dogs. She has a small farm. Her "kennel" is located in the basement of her home which is a walk-out basement, so the dogs are released directly into the yard which is double-fenced. She has three runs in the basement. I generally reserve two and let her rotate which dog has a buddy when I board three dogs. My three dogs are always outside together but not with her own dogs or any other boarding dogs (her rules and mine). She lets them out to potty several times a day and gets up at night. I do not bring my dogs to any boarder or facility where they would have to eliminate in a kennel or run. If the weather is nice she lets my dogs play outside for hours. She will also play fetch with them. All I ask is that the dogs are kept safe and secure. She feeds them my kibble and occasionally marrow bones, but she keeps them separated for marrow bones.

I personally would not allow my dogs to go to a "cageless" facility or any caged facility where they would have to pee or poop in their run.

My boarder has an LLC with proper insurance. She knows pet first aid, pet CPR, and is an APDT certified trainer.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Liesje said:


> My friend boards my dogs. She has a small farm. Her "kennel" is located in the basement of her home which is a walk-out basement, so the dogs are released directly into the yard which is double-fenced. She has three runs in the basement. I generally reserve two and let her rotate which dog has a buddy when I board three dogs. My three dogs are always outside together but not with her own dogs or any other boarding dogs (her rules and mine). She lets them out to potty several times a day and gets up at night. I do not bring my dogs to any boarder or facility where they would have to eliminate in a kennel or run. If the weather is nice she lets my dogs play outside for hours. She will also play fetch with them. All I ask is that the dogs are kept safe and secure. She feeds them my kibble and occasionally marrow bones, but she keeps them separated for marrow bones.
> 
> I personally would not allow my dogs to go to a "cageless" facility or any caged facility where they would have to pee or poop in their run.
> 
> My boarder has an LLC with proper insurance. She knows pet first aid, pet CPR, and is an APDT certified trainer.


 
Now THATS the way to go!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have what I feel to be the perfect setup. A young friend of the family (20 years old) just comes and lives at my house when I have to go somewhere. He's in school and lives at home, so he's happy for the chance to get out of his parents' house for a few days. My dogs love and trust him and he loves them and takes good care of them. I pay him what I'd pay a boarding kennel, and in addition to taking care of my dogs he gets the mail, brings in the paper, sleeps in the guest room, and generally keeps a "presence" in my house when we're not there. I really really love this setup.

If I didn't have that, I'd use a kennel with runs. I would NOT use a cage free/doggy daycare type setup. I don't want my dog socializing with strange dogs when I'm not around to supervise.

Edit: I voted wrong. I voted for "in home" thinking it meant in _my_ home.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

bocron said:


> We have the dogs out playing all morning, then crated for a nap at lunch, then out playing all afternoon.



This is what the place I took Skylar to for training was like for boarding- I like that kind of place for some dogs, because they do get along great and the staff knows what they're doing.

It's the places that have 3+ acres of fenced land for the dogs to tear around on, no breaks or a pre stay temperament testing that are popping up around here- and they advertise as "save your dog from the kennel, cage free boarding" and the owners don't much have experience/ training.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> My friend boards my dogs. She has a small farm. Her "kennel" is located in the basement of her home which is a walk-out basement, so the dogs are released directly into the yard which is double-fenced. She has three runs in the basement. I generally reserve two and let her rotate which dog has a buddy when I board three dogs. My three dogs are always outside together but not with her own dogs or any other boarding dogs (her rules and mine). She lets them out to potty several times a day and gets up at night. I do not bring my dogs to any boarder or facility where they would have to eliminate in a kennel or run. If the weather is nice she lets my dogs play outside for hours. She will also play fetch with them. All I ask is that the dogs are kept safe and secure. She feeds them my kibble and occasionally marrow bones, but she keeps them separated for marrow bones.
> 
> I personally would not allow my dogs to go to a "cageless" facility or any caged facility where they would have to pee or poop in their run.
> 
> My boarder has an LLC with proper insurance. She knows pet first aid, pet CPR, and is an APDT certified trainer.


That is a great setup!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know that my dog would not enjoy a "cage free" boarding facility where all dogs are allowed to run and play with one another, so if I had to board, I would say a place that has kennels and runs would be best for her. I would never have a stranger come and sit her in my home due to the fact that we have firearms among other valuables and I just don't trust strangers in my house unsupervised to begin with.

Ideally, I would have a friend come over and watch her, or leave her at a friend's house. My friend Jess used to take her while we were gone a few times and she loved playing with Jess's dog Max, he's her favorite dog friend. Unfortunately, they have now moved. 

I wouldn't hesitate leaving her with Mrs.K as she gets along very well with her newest bitch, Nala, and her boys. However, she doesn't always appreciate Indra's style of play, so Mrs.K probably really would have her hands full watching her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I take Stosh to a place that sounds a lot like yours. A friend that shows Dobermans got into boarding kind of by accident- she has a great set up with the individual in/out kennels and a huge fenced common area. She started boarding for friends, friends of friends. She and her husband are retired and someone is always home with the dogs. She lets the dogs out 5-6 times a day by themselves so they can potty in private in case they won't go in the kennel, and she'll let a couple play together 2-3 times a day. Her husband really likes Stosh and he lets him follow him around while he's puttering in the yard and doing the chores. Stosh is very happy and comfortable there- I'm not sure he would do well in a cage free setting because he's a rather exuberant player and sometimes intimidates other dogs with all the bouncing and barking. I think it's a perfect situation for him- he has some interaction with others but has his own space too


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Usually board in home - someone comes here, but I prefer the kennel idea. Mine don't need friends  Dolly will be boarded that way this weekend while dh and I are away.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I voted kennel. My dogs don't need nor want to play with strange dogs. I don't want them to view strange dogs as playmates.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Right now, with Vinca being a social puppy, I opt for cage-free boarding. The gal that runs the doggie daycare is a behaviorist, so I trust her to make good decisions about when and who my dog plays with. She's also a client, so while the cage-free boarding is pretty expensive at $50/night, we do trade so it works out. If I didn't have the trade going I don't know if I'd be able to afford it! I don't have a problem boarding at a kennel-run type facility either. I board my older girl at a kennel facility, even though she gets along with other dogs, at this stage of her life she doesn't want to play with punky puppies all day long--she gets enough of that at home!

I do boarding for select grooming clients. My grooming shop is on the same property as my home, so I can be flexible--I have kennel runs, an outdoor play area, and my house. Only certain of my client dogs are allowed to stay in my home with my other dogs and cats. Most of them get use of an outdoor kennel, with playtime out in the exercise yard, and they come inside the shop at night. If I have more than one dog boarding at a time, they get the "playcare" option if they are dog-social. But I'm a bit on the paranoid side, so I tend to err on the side of caution when making decisions about letting dogs run together.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

In my home care.


----------

